# Worlds Hottest Chilli The Carolina Reaper



## Gizmo (6/4/14)

Check these fools out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (6/4/14)

Hilarious


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

That made me wanna spew. Funny though

Check this idiot! Cinnamon challenge


----------



## Alex (6/4/14)

lol

Don't know if anyone's seen this one yet


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

OMW that's properly terrible! 

I Loled so much! "We don't have milk *sob* *sob*"


----------



## Alex (6/4/14)

They have some awesome pranks on their channel, I always have a good lol

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCm2Bx4RIQ7fAVFw0m_dHN0w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Oh no - not watching these vids anymore - I'm getting cat balls in my throat!


----------

